# Adidas 200m - New One



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I must admit to liking some of the more modern watches & think that some of the quartz jobbies from the likes of Kahuna, Animal, Nixon, Fossil, Adidas, Nike etc are quite nice. I had a Nike hammer a while ago - very nice watch but I found it to be wrist-dwarfingly massive so it had to go.

Anyway whilst perusing Ebay the other day I found this Adidas which I think looks pretty bloody good. It's maybe a bit young & trendy for a 43 year old wrist but I may just take the plunge. It's approx Â£30 including postage so it's not going to require a 2nd mortgage to buy.

According to the blurb the bezel rotates (though the markings don't look very useful for timing anything .... not that I ever go diving) & I'd be interested to know if the crown's screw down given the 200m water resistancy!

Here are the specs & photo's - blatantly half inched, without permission, from the sellers advert:

â€¢	Solid Stainless Steel Case with Uni-directional Rotating Bezel

â€¢	Rubberised Strap with Metal Inserts

â€¢	Black Fascia

â€¢	Silver Toned Minute Markers

â€¢	Silver Toned Luminous Hands

â€¢	1 Inset Dial Displays Seconds

â€¢	Hardened Mineral Crystal Glass

â€¢	High Quality Precision Japanese Quartz Movement

â€¢	Water Resistant to 20ATM (200m/660ft)

â€¢	2 Year Manufacturers Warranty

Dimensions:

â€¢	Case Width: 43mm

â€¢	Case Depth: 12mm

â€¢	Strap Width: 18mm

â€¢	Max. Strap Length: 216mm

What do you lot think of it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A better pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t decide if it`s totally gross







or bizarrely cool


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

How about bizarrely gross









or totally cool


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cooly Gross or Bizarrely Total man?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yuk! I don't like anything at all apart from the sub-dial







I wonder if I'd have the same opinion if it didn't have the Adidas logo, chavalicious, I don't like sports logo's on anything.

But....if you find it aesthetically pleasing then buy it, the spec suggests that Â£30 is a bargain.

I too like some of the quartz fashion watches, particularly some Deisel and Dakota models. I don't know if Dakota's are available in the UK but they are all over Spain. I've handled a few there and they seem very well put together and they have some great designs. I think I'll take the plunge next time I am there.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've never really seen a sportswear branded watch that I actually like, as is the case with this one. Sorry mate, it's not for me.

Andrew.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

So that'll be a unanimous thumbs down







then .......... I'll get me coat


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> So that'll be a unanimous thumbs down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don`t have to tell you Paul that if you like it that`s all that matters, so wear it well and

give a big wet raspberry to the rest


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > So that'll be a unanimous thumbs down
> ...


I know that (watch this space but don't hold your breath!)


----------

